# How Do I ????



## Mbrwr (Nov 12, 2011)

It seems we have already forgotten some the instructions about how to use our new TT (312BH)







... 
Last night all lights turned on just fine exept for a set of lights right is the middle of our ceiling. Is it burned out already or are we doing something wrong? 
Also... I flipped the water heater switch to on (electric) but we never got hot water. What did we forget to do??

Thanks!!!! We're so green at this is not even funny!


----------



## PA Outbackers (Oct 19, 2010)

Did you turn the main switch on for the lights(main switch by the door)

If you have a suburban water it should have a switch on the water heater itself you need to turn on you need to remove the outside panel and look for a black rocker switch Mine is in the bottom left corner

Hopes that helps.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The wall switch and the light fixture switch must be on. Very unlikely to be burnt out but it could be a loose wire sorry to say.

Both inside and outside switch plus you were plugged in to shore power correct?


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Note on the water heater---make SURE there is water in it--turn on the "hot" water faucet and make sure you get a nice flow. That ensures that the tank is full. If the heater is turned on when the tank is empty, it burns out the electric heater and probably doesn't do much good for the propane heater.

That switch noted by PAOutbackers above is a backup off/on switch so you can drain the HWH in the winter and by turning that switch off, prevent someone from turning on the electric water heat the next spring when the tank is empty. I know a someone...don't ask.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

hautevue said:


> Note on the water heater---make SURE there is water in it--turn on the "hot" water faucet and make sure you get a nice flow. That ensures that the tank is full. If the heater is turned on when the tank is empty, it burns out the electric heater and probably doesn't do much good for the propane heater.
> 
> That switch noted by PAOutbackers above is a backup off/on switch so you can drain the HWH in the winter and by turning that switch off, prevent someone from turning on the electric water heat the next spring when the tank is empty. I know a someone...don't ask.


With winterizing in mind make sure the bypass valve is in the correct position.You can get water flow from the hot water faucet even with the water heater bypassed.


----------

